# Tetra Tank!



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

I *finally* got some good tank shots this morning.
*Entire Tank Shot:*









*Albino Cory*(Try to find him!)*:*









*Cardinal Tetras:*









*With the Guppies:*









*Two Ladies:*


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

those cardinals are acctually neons.cardinals have a smaller stripe of blue


----------



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

Actaully, they are cardinals. Notice the red stripe that goes all the way down the stomach.









That's a neon.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

oh.sorry i thought it was


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks good, dump in some water before you take your pictures next time.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

1. The fish pictured are absolutely CARDINAL TETRAS. Neon tetras only have red half way on the belly, and the size of the blue stripe is irrelevant in determining these two species.
2. It does appear your tank needs to be topped off - a few more gallons to fill it up (especially if you're going to be taking and sharing photos.)
3. Nice pictures!
On a personal note, I love cardinal tetras, they are much more hearty than neons in my humble opinion. Neons seem kind of "wimpy" next to cardinals.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

u shud enter ur tank for TOTM


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They can't now, because this photo exists here and technically needs to exist solely on the TOTM/POTM thread until voting is over. 

Stupid Rules.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

looks nice, you could use another cory or two or three


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are some nice tank shots. ^^


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a rare tetra called the Ruby tetra. It looks like a cardinal, but has no blue stripe at all, being instead solid dayglo red. They're hard to find and super-duper fragile, but really want some. someday.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

e048 said:


> looks nice, you could use another cory or two or three


Or four or five or six ;P.

Awesome looking tank overall. What kind of camera do you use? The pictures came out fantastic!


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow!!! You have a lovely tank and good tank also.
What is the ability of your tank?


----------

